# Newbie questions. Nav lights and must have gear?



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

So I bought a yak and I'm yet to put it in the water. The boyscout in me is screaming to be prepared. So with that, what do you guys consider must have gear? What will you not leave the bank without? Also while I don't plan on being out at night, it's better to be safe than sorry. What set up do you use for navigation lights?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

PFD, pee bottle (the larger the opening the better, lol!), whistle, first aid stuff. Dry bag is a good investment too.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Got all that aside from the urinal. I'm already glad I started this thread.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

Whistle or other qualifying audible signal. I think that is a requirement for inland lakes. I go out on Erie so I don't remember which are Erie specific. You shouldn't need navigation lights if you arent out at night, but a flag is good if you are around motorboats. Check out visicarbon flag from yak attack to get ideas for diy or look for cheaper options. You won't need the light/flag combo but it's nice to have. I'd also look into some sort of rodholder and maybe a anchor trolley, but that is outside the scope of your question.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

What will I not leave the bank without? - Toilet paper and sunscreen. I also keep a full rain suit folded up in a dry bag inside my front hatch.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

jcrdust said:


> Got all that aside from the urinal. I'm already glad I started this thread.


Is it a SOT? If so, it already comes with a urinal built in.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Is it a SOT? If so, it already comes with a urinal built in.


Nope sit in.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

If you are going to be yakking on any lake (other than a small river) be sure to have a flag on some type of pole so it is up in the air about 6 feet. I have a power boat on Lake Erie and it is very difficult to see the kayaks, especially with anything more than calm seas.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

jcrdust said:


> Nope sit in.


Well, then, you can leave the TP on the bank too because taking a crap in a SIK is pretty much impossible without a bed pan.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Well, then, you can leave the TP on the bank too because taking a crap in a SIK is pretty much impossible without a bed pan.


Bed pan. Got it. Lol.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I carry a dive knife attached to my pfd, and also a machete that's attached to my seat. 
Also a multi-tool. A dry bag hold some spare clothes. Other than that, the same stuff that has been previously mentioned


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

For a sit in you may want a hand bilge pump if you happen to roll the inside will have water in it that needs pumped out.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for all of the tips fellas. I also ordered a paddle float just in case I flip.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

PatSea said:


> If you are going to be yakking on any lake (other than a small river) be sure to have a flag on some type of pole so it is up in the air about 6 feet. I have a power boat on Lake Erie and it is very difficult to see the kayaks, especially with anything more than calm seas.


I got a American flag on top with orange visibility flag and still the idiots, mostly charters and dimwitted high class don't care on Lake Erie. These basturds have no such respects for others no matter what!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Well, then, you can leave the TP on the bank too because taking a crap in a SIK is pretty much impossible without a bed pan.


Why would you crap in the kayak regardless?..is this a joke?..just pull up to the bank in worse case scenario...and yes you still need the TP.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Shad Rap said:


> Why would you crap in the kayak regardless?..is this a joke?..just pull up to the bank in worse case scenario...and yes you still need the TP.


No, worst case scenario is there isn't a bank nearby where you can land a kayak. Hoo boy...


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Yakphisher said:


> I got a American flag on top with orange visibility flag and still the idiots, mostly charters and dimwitted high class don't care on Lake Erie. These basturds have no such respects for others no matter what!


yakphisher, there are people like that everywhere who just don't care or look out for the other guy. When I come across a yak I pass as far away as possible with minimum wake.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

Fishing gear and license and boat registration. I always bring a poncho even if the weather looks fine, don't believe the weathermen. Bucket of minnows with ice to keep the water cold. Snacks and a lunch in a softsided small cooler, you can really work up an appetite on the water padding all day. Water and suntan lotion. You can really get burned out on the water. A wide brimmed hat and sunglasses. Camera and phone. I like to keep an eye on the weather radar if the weather is questionable. Pfd is a must of course.
.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

So I like the flag idea. Any diy suggestions? $90 for a storebought kit seems a bit steep.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Small curtain rod about 3 ft in length and a kids bike flag from wally world get's you a 7ft flag for 10 bucks.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I mounted a stern light thats 42 inches behind my seat. I get the required 360 white for paddle craft after dark and I have a place to attach my flag.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If it's a sit inside, bring along a sponge for paddle drip etc...in the boat.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> If it's a sit inside, bring along a sponge for paddle drip etc...in the boat.


So those fancy anti drip paddle rings don't work? I have a sponge and a hand bilge just in case.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

For sponges, go to lowes or home depot and go to the tile/flooring section and get a big yellow sponge. They are like 2-3 bucks.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

A hunk of memory foam soaks up water faster than anything else I have used.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm going to install a battery operated bilge on my boat. lol


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

only problem I ever had with water problem was when I floated a river in Wv were I endured 3 thunderstorms. I just pulled up to the bank and turn the Ultimate over and went back to fishing. Never had to worry about adding all these BS gizmos to kayaks nor canoe. If I go that far, I will have a boat. Simple as that!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yakphisher said:


> only problem I ever had with water problem was when I floated a river in Wv were I endured 3 thunderstorms. I just pulled up to the bank and turn the Ultimate over and went back to fishing. Never had to worry about adding all these BS gizmos to kayaks nor canoe. If I go that far, I will have a boat. Simple as that!


I was mostly kidding. My kayak leaks really bad. I'm hoping to remedy that in the very near future.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Lexel works really well if you can't weld it. Can be found at Ace Hardware.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jul 5, 2014)

There is some information here on rigging a kayak for fishing. There's a lot of different kayaks, you may find some ideas here. Nothing for sale.


----------

